# PCA Notes on ACI 318-02



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 26, 2007)

So, my boss just gave me a CD with ACI 318-02 &amp; PCA Notes on ACI 318-02. So far, I've printed the code itself. Does anyone think I should also print the notes? It's almost 1000 pages (250 sheets of paper if I print half-size, double-sided) and I'm starting to worry about how I'm gonna get everything into the room with me, I've got so much stuff. I know it's early to worry about how to carry everything, but I don't wanna get used to having it if I'm not gonna bring it.

I'm taking the Structural depth. Has anyone here taken the notes with them to the exam? If so, were they useful? If not, did you feel like you would have liked to have them?

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Jul 26, 2007)

TXengrChick said:


> So, my boss just gave me a CD with ACI 318-02 &amp; PCA Notes on ACI 318-02. So far, I've printed the code itself. Does anyone think I should also print the notes? It's almost 1000 pages (250 sheets of paper if I print half-size, double-sided) and I'm starting to worry about how I'm gonna get everything into the room with me, I've got so much stuff. I know it's early to worry about how to carry everything, but I don't wanna get used to having it if I'm not gonna bring it.
> I'm taking the Structural depth. Has anyone here taken the notes with them to the exam? If so, were they useful? If not, did you feel like you would have liked to have them?
> 
> Thanks.


To a large extent, you're going to have to rely on your brain to pass this test. There's a point where just bringing in something for reference isn't going to help you. If I were restricted to bringing in just two things, I would bring in the SERM and the CERM. $300 for both of 'em, but it's jam-packed of good stuff that will actually be no the exam.

There are a lot of things that structural engineers have to know that will not be measured on the civil PE. For instance, in the PCI notes book that you have, (the book will cover plenty of stuff that the civil PE won't cover) - it won't cover things like slender columns in lateral resisting systems. The civil PE won't cover pre-stressed beams, it won't cover two-way slabs, it won't cover load envelopes for determining lap-splices... I could go on and on. Concrete isn't truly measured until you take the SE I, II, or CA/WA SE III.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Jul 26, 2007)

hmmm... I had been putting off getting the SERM thinking it would be overkill for the Civil PE. You think not?

I still want to take as many of the structural references as I can get my hands on, just not sure on the notes.


----------



## petermcc (Jul 26, 2007)

I took the PCA notes into the SE1 exam and did not use it. SERM and Williams 'Design of reinforced concrete structures' covered most of what I needed.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 26, 2007)

I must admit that I didn't have it at all for the SE1 or SE2. It might have helped me but who really knows.

I believe that for the civil exam, you'll be ok without the PCA notes.


----------



## irisheng (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree with Kevo. I took the PCA notes in with me for the PE, but didn't use it at all. The structural stuff was fairly basic from what I remember and I was able to get by with just the CERM and ACI 318. If you plan on taking the SE1 or SE2, I would suggest using it as I did during those tests.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jul 27, 2007)

McEngr said:


> To a large extent, you're going to have to rely on your brain to pass this test. There's a point where just bringing in something for reference isn't going to help you.



I agree with McEngr, at some point having all of those references becomes a hindrance. On average, you only have 6 minutes to complete each problem. In my opinion, that is not enough time to search through a cart load of books, find the right book, speed read through the book to find the pertinent information, try to understand the material, apply it to the problem, crunch the numbers to come up with a solution that works, and mark the test. Maybe you could try timing yourself during a practice test, stick to the 6 minute rule and see if it works for you.

I think you would be better served by understanding the cerm/ or serm, taking notes of subjects that are not well covered, and going into the test with two or three books and maybe a binder of notes.

Again, just my opinion, hope it helps.


----------

